# First wedding anniversary help please



## LittleLady04

Hi, we are celebrating our first wedding anniversary next weekend. I have absolutely no idea what to get my DH as a present. I initially wanted to get something to tie in with the first year being paper but now I'm open to any suggestions.

I know DH has booked us a night away, I don't know where we're going. So I'm feeling the pressure to come up with something just as nice.

Any ideas? Xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Have a look online at not on the high street. They have a section for Paper :) some of them are lovely!! xxx

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/gifts/shop-by-occasion/anniversary/by-year/1st-anniversary-paper


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks, had a look and they have some lovely things xxx


----------

